# Conditioning/dieting advice



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I usually start to hydrate a few days before a shoot.
Drinking fluids that day helps a little but not much.
Almonds are a great snack and be sure to eat a high protein breakfast in the morning. Like eggs, bacon and Greek yogurt, granola.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It sounds like you & Marcy have the nutrition covered. The part about keeping hydrated is important. It's better to start a day or two ahead of an event, but even if you haven't, keep drinking water even if you don't feel thirsty.

Of course, getting your body used to the heat & humidity makes it a lot easier on you. I used to live near New Orleans. During the winter & early fall, there were dozens of of the top marathon runners training there to get conditioned to running in hotter, more humid weather. 

On the grip, the old way of learning to get your bow hand in the right place was to grease it up with vaseline or hand cream or something similar that makes the grip very slippery. Once you figure out hand placement with a slippery riser, sweaty hands won't be a problem.

I did this many years ago and after a few weeks of shooting the slippery riser in practice, good hand placement seemed natural. Turns out the new hand position induced the least torque too. 

Allen


----------



## sandrus (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.


----------

